# So, you have $750...



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

which acoustic 6 string do you consider?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

This thread is relevant to my interests. 

I was looking at some lower end Martins in that price range the other day. I don't know much if anything about acousics. 

I used to have an art and lutherie in the $400 range. Well built and great playing guitar for the money.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sw686blue said:


> which acoustic 6 string do you consider?


Probably a Simon & Patrick of some sort...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

You might want to be a bit more specific as to your needs and preferences. type of wood, style of guitar, electronics, new/used, etc.

Recently I picked up a Tanglewood TW15 and i'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

I have almost zero knowledge about acoustic guitars. I'll looking to buy my acoustic and want some input here from the more knowledgeable folk. My only real preferences are that it is made in North America and hopefully the woods used are not laminates.

thanks.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of acoustic do you want? A strummer? Fingerpicker? Bluegrass? A Dread, a Parlour an OM? You can start off by going to the Godin website. They manufacture Seagull, Art & Lutherie and Simon & Patrick Acoustic guitars. Great value for the money and many quality intruments in your price range and they are made in Canada. You can also check out the lower end (in price, not in quality) Larrivee guitars.
Here are their websites:
http://www.godinguitars.com/
http://www.larrivee.com/


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a Simon & Patrick Pro Rosewood guitar that I got for $450. I love the guitar.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-acheter-et-vendre-instruments-de-musique-guitares-Guitare-Yamaha-Acoustic-6-cordes-W0QQAdIdZ432951396
http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-acheter...-160-Green-Label-New-Price-W0QQAdIdZ432637380

These are really nice but this one is over priced 

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-acheter...-acoustique-Yamaha-de-luxe-W0QQAdIdZ432339411


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with the Simon and Patrick line of guitars. I own 2 of them.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I've played a few of the old Yamaha FG series from the 70's and they really are great instruments. Well built, sound good and, priced well if you are looking for used.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another vote for Simon & Patrick.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

marcos said:


> I've played a few of the old Yamaha FG series from the 70's and they really are great instruments. Well built, sound good and, priced well if you are looking for used.


I would LOVE to find an FG180 or even an FG160. I don't know if it was a fluke of design and materials or not because of the low end price, but those guitars sound great and are as durable as baseball bats.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> I would LOVE to find an FG180 or even an FG160. I don't know if it was a fluke of design and materials or not because of the low end price, but those guitars sound great and are as durable as baseball bats.


Agree 100%. These were made to last and still a few out there. Better than a lot of newer instruments on the market today.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Probably a Simon & Patrick of some sort...


I would go with the the Showcase series. This is the top of the line for S & P and are beautiful guitars used by a number of top musicians. I've seen used ones on Kijiji in excellent condition for as low as $500.00.

http://www.simonandpatrick.com/showcase.htm

A review for you: http://www.harmonycentral.com/products/120359


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> I would LOVE to find an FG180 or even an FG160. I don't know if it was a fluke of design and materials or not because of the low end price, but those guitars sound great and are as durable as baseball bats.


Still have the FG 180 I bought used back in '76 for $50. Still plays/sounds great
even with old strings. I've been offered 8 times that for it. Was tempted, but,
turned it down. It's the first guitar I bought with my own cash (I started with a
Stella my parents gave me .. providing I cut my hair).


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Still have the FG 180 I bought used back in '76 for $50. Still plays/sounds great
> even with old strings. I've been offered 8 times that for it. Was tempted, but,
> turned it down. It's the first guitar I bought with my own cash (I started with a
> Stella my parents gave me .. providing I cut my hair).


Lucky you with the FG 180. (My dad said he would buy me a better guitar when I could play "Zorba The Greek" to his satisfaction on the cheap Sears acoustic I got for Christmas. lol)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I was in exactly this situation about 10 years ago. I went to every store in town and played every acoustic in my price range. Bought the one I liked best. It happened to be a Takamine. If I were to repeat the process at a different time or in a different place, I have no doubt my choice would probably end up being different. I'm not sure I've ever played two acoustics that were exactly the same, even the same model by the same manufacturer. Moreso than for almost any piece of guitar gear, I find acoustic guitar recommendations to be practically worthless. You just have to try as many as you can in your price range and buy the one you like best.


To make this a true test, you would need to put new strings on each guitar when you tested it and be in the same room or one very similar with the exact humidification level. Our moods also change from day to day and that also figures into the equation. What sounded good yesterday may not sound quite as good today and vice versa.....IMHO.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Seagull make beautiful acoustic guitars...and offer the best bang for your buck, imho


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I like pretty much anything by the Godin acoustic makers. At a $750 price point you are easily into the Seagull SWS guitars. North American and Solid Wood


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

So many options. But as others said, just go to a few shops and play around a bunch and find what feels right for you. I have gone with the intention of getting a particular brand going from reviews and advice then found when I had it in my hands, it wasn't for me. Though others may sing high praises of so and so brand, it's nearly impossible to tell until you are holding it.

Good luck in your search, and I'm sure you will find something that speaks to YOU

Matt


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

An old Guild like Hank Hill has........


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a 80's fg460sa like that one I posted. Though it's rosewood ply it will standup pretty close to a Martin. Not as much bottom end but for $225 who cares. It has stood up to me for 5 yrs now ....


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> What kind of acoustic do you want? A strummer? Fingerpicker? Bluegrass? A Dread, a Parlour an OM? You can start off by going to the Godin website. They manufacture Seagull, Art & Lutherie and Simon & Patrick Acoustic guitars. Great value for the money and many quality intruments in your price range and they are made in Canada. You can also check out the lower end (in price, not in quality) Larrivee guitars.
> Here are their websites:
> http://www.godinguitars.com/
> http://www.larrivee.com/


I'm really looking for an acoustic for strumming classic rock and blues songs with a friend of mine. I have plenty of electrics but much rather play along with an acoustic.

i'll definitely check out the different brands that were recommended.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

sw686blue said:


> I'm really looking for an acoustic for strumming classic rock and blues songs with a friend of mine. I have plenty of electrics but much rather play along with an acoustic.
> 
> i'll definitely check out the different brands that were recommended.


For that price range i would get rid of the "north american made" stipulation. There are a lot of really great guitars that come out of asia, and they are always significantly cheaper. You could get a blueridge br-160 for around 700$. sitka spruce top, east indian rosewood back & sides, sounds really great. made in china, but whatever.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would go and get the Taylor GS Mini that I always pick up. Comes in under budget too - and that's even if you add the pickup!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My Seagull acoustic/electric came in around that price new.

Nice guitar, I like it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I wasn't writing a scientific paper, I was buying a guitar.
> 
> I've never played a guitar that I felt was a truly great guitar and then had my opinion on that change the next day. Never. Sure, a guitar that sounds and plays _crappy_ one day could sound and play a lot better the next day - with a string change, setup, etc. It doesn't really work the other way, though - that a guitar that sounds and plays amazingly one day _*turns out to actually be crappy*_.


You are absolutely correct. It won't turn out to be crappy. Realizing that, is why I said "_What sounded good yesterday *may not* sound *quite as good today and vice versa.....IMHO.*_

In your original post, I feel you gave very good advice. I was only trying to qualify what can and does happen when testing guitars in different places with different strings and set ups, not to discredit what you had said. I am sorry if I offended you. That was not my intention. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

I am very open to buying used and also guitars that were made in Japan, but I am not open to purchasing guitars made in China.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sw686blue said:


> I am very open to buying used and also guitars that were made in Japan, but I am not open to purchasing guitars made in China.


May I respectfully ask why?


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> May I respectfully ask why?


I don't really want to get into all the politics of it, but since we have the choice to purchase an instrument that is still made in Canada or the US, I much prefer to support Canadian/US workers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sw686blue said:


> I don't really want to get into all the politics of it, but since we have the choice to purchase an instrument that is still made in Canada or the US, I much prefer to support Canadian/US workers.


Thanks, just wondering.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sw686blue said:


> I don't really want to get into all the politics of it, but since we have the choice to purchase an instrument that is still made in Canada or the US, I much prefer to support Canadian/US workers.


I love that point of view.


My vote for that price range is a used Taylor 214. People baby their Taylors so you could likely get one in mint(ish) condition.

For a dread (if that is your preference) one of the fancier Seagulls would be great. I have an S6 Cedar that is great but well under your budget used - the cedar has a mellower tone (you could even say muddier) than the spruce. Spruce allows the big chimey ringing notes and cedar doesn't do them as well at all.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> I love that point of view.
> 
> 
> My vote for that price range is a used Taylor 214. People baby their Taylors so you could likely get one in mint(ish) condition.
> ...


You'd recommend a laminated taylor over a solid wood godin? I'm not sure I agree, at that point I think you're paying extra for the brand.

If you're hell bent on buying north american made, godin is your best bet. I strongly urge you to be more open minded though - even martin makes guitars overseas these days.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Good thing is...a LOT of pretty good choices today, and for that money I`d go used and I speak from experience...I own very few acoustic guitars I bought new. I have a whole lot of old Yamahas, going back to the early 1950`s but they`re nylon string guitars...and I love em. Don`t know how big a guy you are or if you prefer to play standing or sitting but dreds are uncomfortable for me to play sitting on the sofa but there are plenty of excellent smaller body guitars to select from. I have a couple of Larrivee Lite guitars which are perfect for sitting and strumming, bigger than a parlor but smaller than their full size cousins...I have an OM and an L from the series. But best bet is to get out there and play as many as you can, you`ll know when one finds you. Reasons I love my old Yamaha Dynamics so much are...smaller body, all solid wood, fatter thicker necks than the wide flat necks found on classical guitars and the tone is beautiful not to mention easier on the finger tips. But get out there and play a bunch and don`t hurry into a purchase, take your time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As to used versus new, I would opt for used as well. As long as it's in good condition, you're likely getting a better sounding guitar. The aging of the wood changes the characteristics of the wood and allows the wood to "open up" creating a "smoother" sound.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Right, and look em over really well. I tap all along the top listening for loose bracing, bring a small flashlight and have a peek inside...dentist`s mirrors are good too. You will find something you like.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you looked into the Recording King or The Loar acoustics? I've been considering one of the two recently. Every time I've played one in a shop, they always feel fantastic and really well put together. Not sure where they're made though.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

I haven't had the chance to try any of them out yet because I've been busy with work. But since I'm on vacation now, I'll have the opportunity to go take a test drive and see which ones fit me best. Can't wait!!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> You'd recommend a laminated taylor over a solid wood godin? I'm not sure I agree, at that point I think you're paying extra for the brand.
> 
> If you're hell bent on buying north american made, godin is your best bet. I strongly urge you to be more open minded though - even martin makes guitars overseas these days.


My 214 is a 2004 and is solid spruce top with sapele back and sides. I didn't know the newer ones had laminate rosewood - but they still have that solid spruce top. I think they are Mexican made now too.

*Many *Godin guitars are 3 ply cherry sides & backs. The S6 series are anyway. As they go up in fancier series and so on I don't really know what the added features are.

That being said, it depends upon what the guitar is going to be exposed to. Solid woods demand more babysitting in environments that don't have stable humidity and tone-wise, the top being solid is the big one. Solid back and sides is an expense that one can justify in any way that they want but you'd have to have the hearing of a special dog to notice that one guitar had solid back & sides and the other had laminate.

The biggest factor is the neck shape. I know that way too many people do not like the Godin family's neck shapes on most of their acoustic guitars. Taylor neck shapes and Godin neck shapes feel completely different in the hand.

I saw a Taylor for sale on one of the wesites...here it is:
FS: Taylor 314 Non-Cutaway Acoustic - Les Paul Forums
A couple of nicks, a couple of cracks but I think I'd be very tempted. I'd also be apprehensive as I do like to hear acoustics prior to buying. Taylors are extremely consistent though and that would put me somewhat at ease.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm thinking about this one: Guitare acoustique Yamaha de luxe - Longueuil / Rive-Sud instruments de musique Ã  vendre - Kijiji Longueuil / Rive-Sud

What do you guys think the guitar is actually worth? Is it worth $500?


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> My 214 is a 2004 and is solid spruce top with sapele back and sides. I didn't know the newer ones had laminate rosewood - but they still have that solid spruce top. I think they are Mexican made now too.
> 
> *Many *Godin guitars are 3 ply cherry sides & backs. The S6 series are anyway. As they go up in fancier series and so on I don't really know what the added features are.
> 
> ...


That one is nice, but I would be too worried about those cracks.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

What do you guys think of the Yamaha FG340? There is a guy local to me that has one from 1977 and he's asking $250.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yamaha makes nice guitars and they have been doing it almost as long as anyone. I wouldn't like the $500 one because they were only about that new and it isn't something that has held its value or gained value. The $250 one sounds like a great deal as long as the frets aren't completely beaten.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sw686blue said:


> What do you guys think of the Yamaha FG340? There is a guy local to me that has one from 1977 and he's asking $250.


There is a 470 for $ 275 in Ottawa with case 
Yamaha FG 470S - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

The 340's are ok but don't have the rosewood


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

My campfire guitar is an art & lutherie cedar. solid top laminated sides/back. for its price range its a lovely sounding guitar, but you really can't compare it to a solid wood model in terms of sound quality...it is quite noticeable. however it's taken 10x more abuse than any of my solid wood ones could ever dream of. if you're not looking to keep an eye on humidity levels 24/7, a solid wood guitar is a bad choice.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> There is a 470 for $ 275 in Ottawa with case
> Yamaha FG 470S - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.
> 
> The 340's are ok but don't have the rosewood


This one looks really nice. I'm going to contact the seller. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Knowing what I know now, after experimenting with different acoustics for the last 15 years or so, for $750, I'd look for a used 03-series Larrivee. If it absolutely had to be new, I'd go with a Seagull or S&P.


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought a Simon and Patrick Woodland Pro Folk a month ago, and continue to be charmed by it. $635 gets you a beautiful classic sunburst finish on a solid wood, OM-size body with a beautiful tone. And the slotted headstock and butterbean tuners are a classy touch. Unfortunately that price doesn't include a case, but Yorkville's classical guitar case fits it like a glove. I installed a Fishman Matrix Infinity pickup in mine. Here's a picture from the S&P website:


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^^

That is superb!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I've found used Larrivees (OM-03, D-03) in that price range, which are excellent instruments. A revelation for me was the Yamaha LW5 I picked on fleabay for much less. The L series are hand made with solid woods and are a great value IMHO.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

look used - it's actually a bit of a tough price range. You're into the entry level for higher end guitars, like Martin and Taylor, but the problem is I've found the guitars can sound great but aren't as durable as their more expensive cousins. I've had a mid level Guild, higher Epiphones and a Martin 000M - I found the Martin and Epiphone sound excellent but the tops moved big time with temperature and humidity. The Guild just didn't have the voice. If I was buying, I'd try and add a couple bucks and look at maybe a used D16...there's a used one at my local L&M for $900. 

I really like the Larrivee guitars, but I've heard some similar issues with their entry levels too... sound great, but not as durable as the higher end versions.

Cheers and good luck with what ever you buy!


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

JHarasym said:


> A revelation for me was the Yamaha LW5 I picked on fleabay for much less. The L series are hand made with solid woods and are a great value IMHO.


Agreed: the Yamaha L-series are outstanding guitars, however the top-of-the-line models are $3K+. I've looked from time to time for an L6, but they are not particularly easy to find.


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

sw686blue said:


> ^^^^
> 
> That is superb!


The sunburst that S&P applies is very similar to old, classic Gibson acoustics. It's a very, very pretty little guitar. I'm really impressed. With a case and taxes, it would put you right where you want to be for cost (without electronics).


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Used Larrivee L-03 or D-03.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

b-nads said:


> Used Larrivee L-03 or D-03.


+1

The other instrument I would look for would be Takamine SantaFe series. They are higher end with good electronics and can be found in your price range.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

HarpBoy said:


> I bought a Simon and Patrick Woodland Pro Folk a month ago, and continue to be charmed by it. $635 gets you a beautiful classic sunburst finish on a solid wood, OM-size body with a beautiful tone. And the slotted headstock and butterbean tuners are a classy touch. Unfortunately that price doesn't include a case, but Yorkville's classical guitar case fits it like a glove. I installed a Fishman Matrix Infinity pickup in mine. Here's a picture from the S&P website:



I've been eying that exact model for a while now, except I was thinking of the one with the electronics. Beautiful looking guitar.



HarpBoy said:


> Agreed: the Yamaha L-series are outstanding guitars, however the top-of-the-line models are $3K+. I've looked from time to time for an L6, but they are not particularly easy to find.


I'll second that, with an exception... if you're talking about the newer L series guitars try moving up to the 16 models, well worth the $250 difference in my humble opinion. I've had my LL16 for about 6 months now and couldn't be happier.

As for the original topic, if I had $750 today to buy an acoustic I would look at the Epiphone Masterbilt line. I picked up an Epiphone AJ500M in November that really sings, though I wouldn't just buy one sight unseen as the Masterbilts seems to vary greatly from one guitar to the next. It has a solid spruce top, solid mahogany back and sides, bone nut and saddle... a great value in my opinion. But it's made in China, that doesn't bother me... but who am I to judge. Which only leaves one option in my book, just as the other's have stated a Godin product. Very high quality for low prices.


----------



## brownjohn (Jan 10, 2013)

Buy guitar that is easy for play with great sound.So be careful from fake guitars that are cheaper and very hard to play.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd be looking at S&P like others have mentioned. Lots of great guitars at great prices. Just picked up a Natural Elements "Heart Of Cherry" yesterday, $540 out the door (had a gift card that paid for most of the tax) Suits my playing style perfectly. Sounds fantastic. Feels good to buy Canadian as well.










I also dig the Masterbilt line that Morkolo mentioned. Played a few of those and dug them, but couldn't find any the past little while when it came time to buy.


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

MarkCSmith said:


> I'd be looking at S&P like others have mentioned. Lots of great guitars at great prices. Just picked up a Natural Elements "Heart Of Cherry" yesterday, $540 out the door (had a gift card that paid for most of the tax) Suits my playing style perfectly. Sounds fantastic. Feels good to buy Canadian as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice guitar.
By the way, and not that it matters now, L&M in Oshawa has a couple of Masterbilts on hand. I've owned one for a few years now.


----------

